# 357 maximum for deer



## whitedog

Anybody know much about the 357 maximum? I have a T/C  I traded for many years ago . It has a 10 and 14 in barrell. I would like to try it out.  I have 1 box of ammo, not sure if anybody still makes it.


----------



## EMC-GUN

It's a killer!


----------



## redneckcamo

shoot em in the shoulder with that bad boy an they will drop ..... its a great round for whitetail  !!


----------



## Terry May

It's a great round.  Especially with the 158 grain bullet it was designed for.


----------



## whitedog

Anybody know where you can  buy factory ammo?


----------



## Craig Knight

whitedog said:


> Anybody know where you can  buy factory ammo?



check around the pawn shops thats about the only place I have seen any in a long time, Good luck.


----------



## Eddy M.

whitedog said:


> Anybody know where you can  buy factory ammo?



unless some custom shop ammo maker has started loading them you are out of luck-- but brass and dies are still out there for reloading---------great round I have a 10" and a carbine in the contender


----------



## redneckcamo

*here ya go*

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=116834071                there are several new boxes on there !


----------



## whitedog

Thanks


----------



## HandgunHTR

If you want to reload, the 180 grain Speer Flat Point (the same bullet used in the .35 Remington) is great for deer.  

I know a gentleman who has killed 3 GA whitetails, including a nice 8pt. this year with a Max and these bullets.

BTW, the .357 Max is great for deer.


----------



## Old Coach

I have a NEF rifle in 357MAX and a T/C 14" bbl contender.
I load the Hornady 180 grn single shot pistol bullet with Win 296. Deer stopper for sure.
The rifle is a great starter rifle for a youth hunter.

Coach


----------



## WTM45

At rifle velocities, it matches pretty well with the .30-30.


----------



## dgr416

*357 maxium for deer*

I like the Hornady 180 gr xtp bullet and aa1680 powder.I have gotten up to 1800 pfs with these bullets and up to 2000pfs with the 14" barrel.The factory ammo that is from Remington is pretty old mid 1980s .I load my own and have loaded over 20,000 rounds for the 357 maxium.


----------



## discounthunter

whats the difference in .357 max and a .357mag?


----------



## fishtail

Bout the same difference as 38 special and 357 magnum.


----------



## HandgunHTR

discounthunter said:


> whats the difference in .357 max and a .357mag?



The case on the .357 Max is 3/10" longer than the .357 Mag.


----------



## WTM45

discounthunter said:


> whats the difference in .357 max and a .357mag?



The biggest difference?  Powder capacity which leads to increased velocity!


----------



## WTM45

All true, Mike!
But having the larger case capacity/thicker built case gives the .357 MAX handloader the room necessary to achieve bigger and better things through the use of chemistry!
Its pressure level is more in line with rifle rounds, and makes it a fantastic carbine cartridge!


----------



## Eddy M.

Speer #13 loading manual lists 357 mag--158gr bullet- IMR 4227 powder MAX LOAD of 17grs= 1126 velocity-------------357 max --same 158 gr  bullets----- IMR4227 powder 22.5 (compressed) MAX LOAD  --1866 velocity


----------



## HandgunHTR

Eddy M. said:


> Speer #13 loading manual lists 357 mag--158gr bullet- IMR 4227 powder MAX LOAD of 17grs= 1126 velocity-------------357 max --same 158 gr  bullets----- IMR4227 powder 22.5 (compressed) MAX LOAD  --1866 velocity




And those velocities are probably measured out of an 8" revolver or sum such.  

Imagine what it does out of a 14" Contender barrel.


----------



## Eddy M.

magnum was 6 "----- maximum was 14"  eddy


----------



## discounthunter

then a max can be shot out of something chambered for a mag?


----------



## HandgunHTR

discounthunter said:


> then a max can be shot out of something chambered for a mag?



Other way around DH.  

You can shoot a .38 Special or .357 Mag out of a Max chamber, but the only thing you can shoot a Max out of is a Max chambered gun.  It is too long for anything else.


----------



## Eddy M.

HandgunHTR said:


> Other way around DH.
> 
> You can shoot a .38 Special or .357 Mag out of a Max chamber, but the only thing you can shoot a Max out of is a Max chambered gun.  It is too long for anything else.



 very versatile gun to own as is the 460 S&W that shoots the 45LC or the 454 Casull I have  TC pistols and carbines in both and love the ability to shoot the lower power rounds when I want


----------



## mr4shootin

whitedog said:


> Anybody know much about the 357 maximum? I have a T/C  I traded for many years ago . It has a 10 and 14 in barrell. I would like to try it out.  I have 1 box of ammo, not sure if anybody still makes it.



Midway U.S.A. has one selection for 357 maximum.Grizzly ammunition 200 grain lead bullet.

Muzzle velocity: 1650fps
Muzzle energy: 1210ft.lbs.

$28.99 for 20 rounds.


----------



## bowhntr

*Love the .357Max for deer*

New to the forum but have hunted with the Contender for more than 25 yrs , Encore pistol for 6 yrs . I used the .357 Max for 4 deer this year, 3 does and my best handgun whitetail buck to date. I used to live in Wyo. years ago and used the .30-30 and took many mule deer and antelope. The round I am using is the Speer Hot Cor .358 flat point bullet designed for the .35 Remmy . It is 180grs and I use a load of H 4227 to send it off and so far everything has been bang flop.


----------



## Razor Blade

In a recent news letter , Mike Bellm said he had some new brass for 357 max for handloaders if anyone is interested . RAZOR


----------



## Eddy M.

Midwayusa has them  -  http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/Default.aspx#755699____-_1-2-4_8-16-32      -    box of 100 $23.39 on back order but still a deal


----------



## bowhntr

I picked up 150pcs of new .357 Max brass at a gun show in Marietta last summer for $10 !!!


----------



## Eddy M.

bowhntr said:


> I picked up 150pcs of new .357 Max brass at a gun show in Marietta last summer for $10 !!!



 what a deal


----------



## bowhntr

*2008 8Pt buck*

Here is a pic of the 8 pt I took this year with my .357 Max . Cant see the bullet hole but it is behind his ear on this side.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------

